# Ten 2nd Amend Cases Scheduled for Conference



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

By SCOTUS. 3 may issue cases just against NJ.

GUN WATCH: 10 Second Amendment Cases Scheduled for Conference Again, No Orders Yet


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hopefully the SCOTUS starts putting out some new pro-2nd rulings. May issue is one case that I am predicting will go in our favor and be the law of the land in all 50 states soon.

https://www.libertynation.com/welcome-to-the-gun-show-supreme-court-2a-action-likely-this-week/


----------



## 13JFO (Jun 2, 2020)

Kavanaugh, Thomas, et al are gunning (pun intended) to rule on pro-2A stuff. They wanted to rule on NYC's bullsh*t with preventing firearm owners from traveling out of the city. One of the ten appeals may just cement the right to own "scary assault rifles" for good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The SCOTUS denied all 2nd amendment cases under consideration. 4 justices wished to proceed with cased. Apparently Roberts sided with the lefties.

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/06/15/breaking-scotus-denies-cert-in-all-pending-2a-cases/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The SCOTUS denied all 2nd amendment cases under consideration. 4 justices wished to proceed with cased. Apparently Roberts sided with the lefties.
> 
> https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/06/15/breaking-scotus-denies-cert-in-all-pending-2a-cases/


 Think we saw that coming. This is just the start. Watch they will be going against Trump any way they can from now on.

"In major victory for California, Supreme Court rejects Trump's challenge to state sanctuary law"

https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/in-...ects-trumps-challenge-to-state-sanctuary-law/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Roberts is a problem.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Think we saw that coming. This is just the start. Watch they will be going against Trump any way they can from now on.
> 
> "In major victory for California, Supreme Court rejects Trump's challenge to state sanctuary law"
> 
> https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/in-...ects-trumps-challenge-to-state-sanctuary-law/


Actually the consensus of what I read and heard was that the SCOTUS was likely to take a couple cases, including at least one related to "May Issue." As Prepared One said, Roberts has turned squishy middle and is the problem. Maybe RBG will finally retire once Trump wins re-election in November and Trump can put a true conservative on the SCOTUS and 2nd amendment cases then will be heard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Actually the consensus of what I read and heard was that the SCOTUS was likely to take a couple cases, including at least one related to "May Issue." As Prepared One said, Roberts has turned squishy middle and is the problem. Maybe RBG will finally retire once Trump wins re-election in November and Trump can put a true conservative on the SCOTUS and 2nd amendment cases then will be heard.


 The court is turning away from one that will protect or rights to one that will allow agenda to rule and it will be the the socialist that when. A clear message was sent this week. With the rigged election we face slim chance Trump will win. here 250,000 registered voters that should have been removed are staying on the list. Many areas already have more voters than people that live there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, think of it this way....many Liberals are actually embracing the gun ownership rights and are seeing that they need guns to protect against the Government. Yes I understand that they think the opposite of most of us, but we can't be "for gun ownership, except if you disagree with us" kind of people. Even if they were the asshats asking for the ban.

take this time as an eye opener to let the little stupid people realize that gun ownership is a political neutral need. the more of them we have, the less politicians will try to dominate us or take from us.

The government fears the left.....which is good....now we just need to get them to fear the center and right...and then we will have them right were we need them to be.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some strong responses on the SCOTUS' decision. Placing blame strongly on Roberts.

Larry Keane on SCOTUS... - The Gun Feed

NSSF press release on SCOTUS - The Gun Feed

STATEMENT FROM ALAN GOTTLIEB, SAF ON SUPREME COURT - The Gun Feed


----------

